# İç ve Dış Tehditler > iRAN Oğuz Türkleri: Güney Azerbaycan, Batı Azerbaycan, Doğu Azerbaycan (Başkent Rey: Tehran) >  Öin "yapamaz" denileni yaptı!

## bozok

*üin "yapamaz" denileni yaptı!*



*Batılı ülkeler, üin'in hava kuvvetlerini güçlendirmesine en az on yıl olduğunu düşünürken...*

11:35 | 05 Ocak 2011

Havacılık uzmanları, üin'in yeni bir "görünmez" uçağı denemeye başladığına inanıyorlar. Batılı ülkelerde, üin'in hava kuvvetlerini güçlendirmesinin en az on yıllık bir süreç olduğu düşüncesi vardı.

Bazı internet sitelerinde yayınlanan fotoğraflarda, bilinmeyen bir havaalanında kalkış testleri yaparken görülen J-20, üin'in pek de saklamaya çalışmadığı bir "sır" gibi görülüyor.

Aviation Week internet sitesine göre, J-20'nin fotoğraflandığı havaalanında güvenlik oldukça zayıftı ve prototip uçak, çevredeki halka açık arazilerden rahatlıkla izlenebiliyordu.

Bu "sızıntı", üin'in "görünmez" uçağının 2011'de havalanacağı ve 2017 yılında da kullanımına başlanacağı iddialarını kuvvetlendiriyor.

ABD Savunma Bakanı Robert Gates, bu iddiayı ciddiye almamış ve üin'in 2020 yılından önce radara yakalanmayan uçaklara sahip olamayacağını iddia etmişti.

Görünmez olarak tanımlanan bu uçaklar, radar, kızılötesi ve diğer tarayıcı cihazlar tarafından fark edilemiyor.

*milliyet.com.tr*

----------

